# A Cyclist's Prayer



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

Our Father, the Ride Leader in Heaven,
Titanium Be Thy Frame.
Thy Kingdom Come, Ten Speeds or One,
On Shimano, as it is on Campagnolo.
Give Us This Day Our Stop Sign Sprint,
And Forgive Us Our Wheelsucking,
As We Forgive Those Who Suck Wheel Behind Us.
Lead Us Not Into Heavy Traffic, 
And Deliver Us from Potholes.
For Thine Is The Kingdom, the PowerBars, and the Nashbar Catalogs, 
Now, And At The Coffee Shop. 
Amen.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Blasphemer!*



Gregory Taylor said:


> ......
> *Titanium*  Be Thy Frame.
> ........


I've a good mind to report you to Richard Sachs or Grant......


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

*Better?*

Our Father, the Ride Leader in Heaven,
Lugged Steel Be Thy Frame.
Thy Kingdom Come, Ten Speeds or One,
On Shimano, as it is on Campagnolo.
Give Us This Day Our Stop Sign Sprint,
And Forgive Us Our Wheelsucking,
As We Forgive Those Who Suck Wheel Behind Us.
Lead Us Not Into Heavy Traffic, 
And Deliver Us from Potholes.
For Thine Is The Kingdom, the PowerBars, and the Nashbar Catalogs, 
Now, And At The Coffee Shop. 
Amen.

Okay, is that better? If you believe that the Divine exists and has existed since before the concepts of time and space came into being, then I suppose that it makes sense for the Big Guy to be seen riding on an old school bike - maybe a nice vintage Paramount or a new Vanilla. However, having caved early on the titanium thing I'm sure that I'll be hearing from folks who ascribe to the notion that any metal bike is evil and that true enlightenment and one-ness with the universe can only be achieved on carbon fiber.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Gregory Taylor said:


> ..... and that true enlightenment and one-ness with the universe can only be achieved on carbon fiber.


Or wood.

BTW good thing you made the change before Miss M saw it. I'm talking carnage on the Mt Vernon Trail morning commute


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

*You Got That Right....*

I'd be heading northbound on the trail into work, minding my own business, when WHAMMMO I'd be on my kiester and Miss M would be chortling to herself as she blazed by...


----------

